# Happy Birthday To Terry Whatley



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Terry, what can I say to someone that I admire so much. You are such a caring and giving woman that always sets a good example for all of us. They didn't make you super moderator "for nothing". You are simply WONDERFUL to me.

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO A GREAT REHABBER AND FRIEND TO ALL OF US.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Sending *SPECIAL* *BIRTHDAY* *WISHES* your way Terry.

If at all possible, sit back, relax and enjoy the day.  

Chuck & Cindy


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

First off, Terry, I'm wishing all the birds and animals within at least a 200 mile radius of you-- --a very healthy and uneventful day (you know, no illnesses, accidents or emergencies)!! That said, I can now wish you a spectacularly wonderful birthday with all the time that you have ever wished for in life to kick-back, relax and enjoy yourself with all of your loved ones  .

HAPPY HATCHDAY, TERRY!! 

fp


----------



## Steelers Army (Mar 3, 2006)

*Happy Birthday to you*

Just dropping by and greet you happy birthday, too hot to stay indoors so I talk to you guys later


Oliver


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

Have A Happy Birthday Terry!!!!!


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, TERRY!!!

(laughing Gemini-acally)

Pidgey


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY TERRY HAVE A GREAT DAY *GEORGE


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Happy Hatchday Terry!


Hope you have a wonderful *uneventfull* day, with lots of time to relax and enjoy your family, and feathered and unfeathered friends!


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

I'll take this time to express a heartfelt "thank you" for all the wonderful things that you do. Have a Glorious Birthday!

Feather


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Terry, what can I say to someone that I admire so much. You are such a caring and giving woman that always sets a good example for all of us. They didn't make you super moderator "for nothing". You are simply WONDERFUL to me.
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO A GREAT REHABBER AND FRIEND TO ALL OF US.


Maggie -- what you said it just so apt and perfect that I couldn't resist "borrowing" it for part of my message to Terry--hope you don't mind.


Terry,

What Maggie and all the rest are saying is so true.

No matter how busy you are, no matter what else is going on in your life, you always manage to be here for us at Pigeon Talk. I, for one, have depended on your advice and good sense more times than I can mention...I wouldn't have even dreamed of doing this "job" if I didn't have you to rely on in times of trouble.

If anyone, anywhere, ever deserves a Happy Birthday -- it's you.

Your friend,
Linda


----------



## dekebrent (Jun 17, 2005)

Terry -- I wish you the happiest of all birthdays, and thank you very much for all of your help, both to members of this site and to our winged friends.


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Happy birthday to a wonderful lady.
Daryl


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Well, SQUEAKS and I certainly aren't going to miss out on wishing you

YOUR GREATEST BIRTHDAY EVER!!! HAVE A MOST WONDERFUL DAY !!

AND I JOIN WITH ALL THE OTHERS IN THANKING YOU FOR ALL YOUR SUPPORT AND ADVICE ON PIGEON TALK !!

YOU ARE TRULY THE BEST !!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Guess I'll get in line (a little late......) I too admire you and wish you the happiest birthday ever, until next year............


----------



## Keys & Eyegone (May 9, 2004)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TERRY!!! Have a great day!!
from 
Hilary, Keys, Eyegone, Zara, Speckles, Skywalker, Blue, Chance, Tommy, and Belle.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks so much for all the Happy Hatchday wishes! I, too, hope it will be an uneventful day with regard to incoming injured, ill, or orphaned creatures. 

Terry


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Heck - you have time for BIRTHDAYS?

In that case, hope it's a great one!!!

Best

John


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Dear Terry, 

I'm a little late here myself but I too want to wish you a very happy birthday. I hope that this little E-card might just help to brighten your day/week/month and with a chuckle

You're one special lady whom we all admire here and I hope you know how much you mean to us. Your dedication and determination is unparalleled and you are so very kind hearted to both people and animals!



Here's your E-card: http://veepers.americangreetings.com/slip/ch19sB7.2HgIJ_0t9QHodG Turn up your speakers


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Happy Hatch Day Indeed!*

This little one was pipping out when I checked first thing this morning:

http://www.rims.net/2006Jun19

The nest fell victim to a patio remake yesterday, and I was called about the situation. We tried placing the nest in a safe spot as close to where it had been as possible, but the parents didn't return to the nest by dark, so I brought them home. One egg was clearly starting to pip when I first saw them yesterday .. no sign of pipping yet on the second egg, but hopefully there will be another little soul on the scene later today. My permitted rehabber friend will be taking over the care of these babies tomorrow.

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for the birthday wishes, Brad and John!

Terry


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Brad, I KNOW this is your best yet. Absolutely appropriate.


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

Happy Birthday to our one and only Super Moderator & Guardian Angel, Terry. If you receive half the joy and love you've given to all you patients it will still be lifetimes worth!


----------



## Anarrowescape (Jan 6, 2004)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TERRY HAVE A WONDERFUL BIRTHDAY AND TAKE GOOD CARE OF YOURSELF AND YOUR ANIMALS


----------



## amandajay (Apr 10, 2006)

you are so knowledgable and always quick to offer advice, and what you do for all of our feathered friends (and us) makes you a very special person. you can tell you sure are appreciated around here!  

happiest birthday wishes!


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Have a happy day, Terry!


----------



## Steelers Army (Mar 3, 2006)

*i know im late than never*

I wish to sing a song but here goes lol "Happy Birthday to you, Happy birthday to you Happy Birthday, Happy Birthday, Happy Birthday Terry!!!  

Oliver


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Steelers Army said:


> I wish to sing a song but here goes lol "Happy Birthday to you, Happy birthday to you Happy Birthday, Happy Birthday, Happy Birthday Terry!!!
> 
> Oliver



that was beautiful. you are very talented..........


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

TAWhatley said:


> This little one was pipping out when I checked first thing this morning. One egg was clearly starting to pip when I first saw them yesterday .. no sign of pipping yet on the second egg, but hopefully there will be another little soul on the scene later today. My permitted rehabber friend will be taking over the care of these babies tomorrow.
> Terry



Well, he wanted to be on time for your birthday party.  What a wonderful hatchday for him, to share birthdays with you!


----------



## Steelers Army (Mar 3, 2006)

*Well Thanks To You*



Lovebirds said:


> that was beautiful. you are very talented..........


 Renee  
I never thought someone is listening to me at all he he he, I can imagine I be famous for that song ( oh no what am I saying here )


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

Happy birthday Terry! Hope you have a great day! 

Birthday wishes from Lindi & Jax


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Happy Birthday Terry!!!!!


From me...from all of us...!

AND from all the BIRDS...!

"Peep-peep!"

"Chirp-chirp!"

"Honk-Honk!"

"Quack-quack!"

"Screech-screech!"

"Tweet-tweet!"


Love...!


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## JGregg (Jul 28, 2003)

Happy Hatching Day (I'm sure you hatched) Terry!


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Happy Birthday from me and my flock - especially Garye, Sue, Brokenfoot, Charlie, and Bronson.

Yes, I've told them all about you and they're thrilled that there is someone out there who cares for birds like them.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks again for all the birthday wishes! The second little Mourning Dove hasn't started to pip yet, but I'm still hoping. First baby is doing well.

Terry


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Terry, hope you had a nice relaxed Birthday. It's still not too late to wish you all the best and a wonderful Birthday. If someone deserves it that is you.
Thank you for all you do.

Reti


----------



## phyll (Mar 15, 2004)

Terry,
Jesse, Bob & I wish you a birthday filled with blessings!
You are one of the "bestest" people we know, & you deserve all the happiness in the world.

Thank you for always being there for all ~ the forum members & God's needy creatures.
A special thank you for all you do to help the pigeons here in New York.

May God bless you on your birthday & ALWAYS!

Phyll


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hey Terry, how's the second egg coming along? Hope ya had a great B-day.

fp


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

feralpigeon said:


> Hey Terry, how's the second egg coming along? Hope ya had a great B-day. fp


It hatched sometime last night  pics in the Story and Picture Sharing Forum.

Terry


----------



## Poulette (Feb 5, 2002)

Terry the little ones share your birthday, they must be very proud  
Cute pictures!


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

I'm late Terry - Probs with the PC!!

Anyway hope you had or are still having a great birthday. 

Thanks for all you kind words, your wise words and resizing photos for me!! 

Tania x


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks again for all the wonderful birthday wishes!

Terry


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

*Happy Birthday, Terry*

A little late, but a VERY HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU, TERRY! You're truly the Wonder Woman of rehab.


----------



## andinla (Mar 11, 2003)

*Happy Belated Birthday*

Terry, I hope you had a wonderful birthday. Thank you for all you do for the animals, your a great lady.

Andi


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

A belated happy birthday, Terry. 

We -- I -- have all learned much from you. 

I've been so busy lately I haven't been up on the posts. When it rains, it pours, or something to that effect, which you very well know. I have my hands full with just a few pijies who pretty much do everything on their own without my help. I just do "follow-up" on the poop patrol.

Larry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks again for all the lovely birthday wishes!

Terry


----------

